# RRR maverick



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Just don't know how someone could charge over $50.00 for a 12.00 body? Soon these will be plentiful on jag hobbies and elsewhere.
And who is paying that ridiculousness price anyway?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> Just don't know how someone could charge over $50.00 for a 12.00 body? Soon these will be plentiful on jag hobbies and elsewhere.
> And who is paying that ridiculousness price anyway?


I "Think", chassis & custom wheels/tires come with it too (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> I "Think", chassis & custom wheels/tires come wit it too (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


that shouod come to around 20 bucks or so then add the 12.00 body..
im talking about the body only...
by the way those rrr wheels look great but are horrible on the track.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dont like the price dont buy it.The guy is fishing you throw out the bait and sometime you catch one sometimes you don't!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Its not a $12.00 body. The body Kit is $20.00 which is reasonable for all the parts you get. Add a chassis 12-15.00 plus wheels and tires $7.50 that puts you at $42.50 add $*.00 to put everything together and $50.00 is a reasonable price.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Its not a $12.00 body. The body Kit is $20.00 which is reasonable for all the parts you get. Add a chassis 12-15.00 plus wheels and tires $7.50 that puts you at $42.50 add $*.00 to put everything together and $50.00 is a reasonable price.


RRR bodies have always been $$, BUT, look at the detailing......
plus I'm assuming: "Made In USA" on the body.....
so, we Americans (I am a US Army Vet before this gets misinterpreted )
have a HIGH-Cost of living & producing in the world's economy areas....

so, IF you want it made in the USA, AND want some of the BEST-Quality
in a product.... it costs a "Bit" More .....

I believe the RRR bodies I've bought from a Well-Known Dealer on here.
were about $18 each, and THAT was a few years back...

Look @ MEV products, I've only been able to afford their "Blems" from Joe & (R.I.P.  ) Jerry....

just My thoughts, other's may vary :thumbsup:
it ALL boils down to; "How MUCH Do YOU Want It????.."

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I know all about resin bodies, I used to cast my own using 2 part molds back in the day. And all my bodies were cast in color, I even would cast flames in the body.
Phil pignon and even Alan galinko purchased a few from me, and tail lights fade still uses few re-popped molds I had made.
I went by the name "gg32" on flebay
By the way what happened to MeV?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Phil is not producing any resin bodies anymore, all of his bodies now are injection molded. 

MEV is still there, www.tjets.com He hasn't updated his site in awhile but he is still making new stuff. I talke to Mike every couple of months and just sent a bunch of masters to him.

Haven't seen you on the board or ebay in awhile, but I'm no where as active as I use to be. I think I have one of your flame bodies somewhere. Didn't you make the Dyno/speed testers out of the some Tamiya RC car electronics or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> plus I'm assuming: "Made In USA" on the body.....
> just My thoughts, other's may vary :thumbsup:
> it ALL boils down to; "How MUCH Do YOU Want It????.."
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Which RRR bodies say made in USA? I don't recall seeing it on any of his injection molded bodies?

His website says "Remember, all reproduction resin parts are Made in the USA"


Don't get the wrong idea I believe any of the HO Cottage Industry folks would if possible (cost wise ) have their stuff made here, unfortunately very few folks would pay the price they would have to charge for American made.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Bruce Springstien*



vaBcHRog said:


> Which RRR bodies say made in USA? I don't recall seeing it on any of his injection molded bodies?
> 
> His website says "Remember, all reproduction resin parts are Made in the USA"
> 
> ...


Deane(NicoRossberg elsewhere) has already bashed the alleged "made in USA" claim by someone other than himself.

roger, thank you for pointing out the distinction in a fashionable and favorable way.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

unbelievable...
on flebay #351608989636
start with a $12 body,a $10 aw chassis,and $5 wheels then whalla!
a $138.00 RRR maverick!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> unbelievable...
> on flebay #351608989636
> start with a $12 body,a $10 aw chassis,and $5 wheels then whalla!
> a $138.00 RRR maverick!


it ALL "Goes" to; "How $$$BAD$$$ Do YOU Want It???"

I paid $50 + shipping for a 50 yr. old Gilbert 1/32 MIB :freak:
keep looking on JAG's site.. Jim w/ be getting them sooner or later :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 "To U, "I" may have "OVER-Paid"... BUT "I" WANTED-IT That BAD!! :wave:"


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> unbelievable...
> on flebay #351608989636
> start with a $12 body,a $10 aw chassis,and $5 wheels then whalla!
> a $138.00 RRR maverick!


I don`t recall you complaining when your bodies/cars were bid up to $100.00 or more on ebay Gianni (GG32)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its great and I am sure the seller does too.Two guys both wanted it and they proved it by the money one of them spent!:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. What color you need??? I have all 3 colors here and I won't charge you that much!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought a RRR Ferrari GT. Astounding detail and finish. Worth every penny. Have even contemplated sending an email to RRR just to gush about what a great job they did. People's time and effort are worth money so I am just fine with what I paid.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> I don`t recall you complaining when your bodies/cars were bid up to $100.00 or more on ebay Gianni (GG32)


Thanks Gary!
But I don't recall making that much, mine were mostly "buy it now" and I always included a handful of extra bodies free of charge,if they did spend that amount it was to try repop what I created( I think you know what I mean).


----------

